# Lactating 40+ Year-Olds ~ Any Out There with Me?



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

I just realized this is a pretty cool feat! Anyone else out there forty or older and nursing a baby/toddler/kid? My dc3 is almost 17 months and absolutley in love with Mamas-Milk...not sure he ever plans on stopping.









I have to say I have not had any issues breastfeeding him at my age at all. Not even low energy. Maybe a little less patience since I have other kids running around with their own lives and needs...

*I thought this could be a good forum for discussing this great accomplishment and to let people out there know we exist and are happy and healthy to boot!*










Bean

*We need our own smilie!*


----------



## Rox5266 (Nov 26, 2004)

I'm 41 and my almost 4 y o is almost weaned. But at age 40 we were still going strong! Good for you Mama! If your dc goes for as long as mine did, you will be older than me by the time they are weaned - and I think that is wonderful!


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rox5266* 
I'm 41 and my almost 4 y o is almost weaned. But at age 40 we were still going strong! Good for you Mama! If your dc goes for as long as mine did, you will be older than me by the time they are weaned - and I think that is wonderful!

Nice to meet you! You rock!


----------



## timneh_mom (Jun 13, 2005)

I'm 38, but I have an almost 4 month old DD. If she nurses as long as DS has (and still is!) I will be nursing at 40 and beyond. If we have a third baby someday, I'll be here!!


----------



## being (Jul 31, 2005)

Hi,I am 42years old-pushing 43 nursing 26 mo old dd day and night .DD. loves her milkies and often dictates her preferences for nursing locale ie. "milk in bed " etc..soooo precious!
TTC another dc. will tandem if desired..if I am blessed w/another child
I've never had supply issues or any ill effects from nursing .
I appreciate my body's strength and abundance .
Thanks for starting this thread -looking forward to hearing from others.


----------



## CathMac (Jan 10, 2006)

Bean,
Thanks for your post. I am 41 pushing 42 (end of July); Working & Pumping, Tandeming with a soon to be 1 year old (this week!) and a soon to be 3 year old (end of August).

Not bad for someone who is pretty mainstream overall.
~Cath


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *timneh_mom* 
I'm 38, but I have an almost 4 month old DD. If she nurses as long as DS has (and still is!) I will be nursing at 40 and beyond. If we have a third baby someday, I'll be here!!










Quote:


Originally Posted by *being* 
Hi,I am 42years old-pushing 43 nursing 26 mo old dd day and night .DD. loves her milkies and often dictates her preferences for nursing locale ie. "milk in bed " etc..soooo precious!
TTC another dc. will tandem if desired..if I am blessed w/another child
I've never had supply issues or any ill effects from nursing .
I appreciate my body's strength and abundance .
Thanks for starting this thread -looking forward to hearing from others.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *CathMac* 
Bean,
Thanks for your post. I am 41 pushing 42 (end of July); Working & Pumping, Tandeming with a soon to be 1 year old (this week!) and a soon to be 3 year old (end of August).

Not bad for someone who is pretty mainstream overall.
~Cath

Wow! I feel honored to be in the presense of such amazing women. You are truly inspiring to me and are a great role models for the other Mamas following in our footsteps!










~Bean


----------



## Mama2ABCD (Jun 14, 2003)

count me as almost in! i turn 40 in 2 weeks and i'm excited about it! i'm nursing 4, the youngest is almost 11 mos and the oldest is 7 (but he's down to once every few days since summer began...)
i'm not kidding when i tell people who ask that i'll probably be nursing through menopause (or at least the beginning of it).

never thought i'd be doing any of this when i turned 30







:


----------



## anewmama (Feb 25, 2007)

That's me!







I am 42 soon to be 43 in September nursing a 8.5 week old, my first baby.























I wish I had more milk supply even though I am sporting a pair of DD-F sized girls but I think we are making it. I am a little worried about how to build a supply for going back to work in August.


----------



## momuveight2B (Mar 17, 2006)

I'll be 43 in August. I am nursing my 4.5 year old and will be getting a new baby for my birthday! My due date is August 24th amd my birthday on the 21st. I am also mama to six older children. On July 2nd I will celebrate 27 years of motherhood and breastfeeding. I plan to still be nursing when I am 47/48.


----------



## Mom4tot (Apr 18, 2003)

I just turned 45 and I'm nursing my 6 y/o







I think it keeps us young


----------



## Daffodil (Aug 30, 2003)

I'm 45, and nursing my 18 month old.


----------



## lushlife (Oct 1, 2006)

yes...I am pushing 43 in a few months and have a DD who is 2.6 years old. I have nursed 3 children, she is my longest nursed and most boobie addicted








Age doesn't really matter at all.


----------



## StillForest (Nov 27, 2001)

Cool thread. I'm so glad to know that you're all out there. Funny timing...I was just thinking about this yesterday morning. I'm 47 and I'm nursing a 5.5-year-old. She nurses once a day and is still getting some Mama milk when she nurses. She was born when I was 41 and we never had any problems with nursing. Doing CLW. I hope she weans before she leaves for college ;-).


----------



## apmomsocal (May 24, 2006)

I'll be joining you in 2 months! I'm turning 40 in July and have a new baby due in August!


----------



## nonconformnmom (May 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lushlife* 
yes...I am pushing 43 in a few months and have a DD who is 2.6 years old. I have nursed 3 children, she is my longest nursed and most boobie addicted








Age doesn't really matter at all.

Wow .... this is me. Only I'm not 'pushing 43', I've just passed 43 (birthday in May).







:


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Oh I am so happy you guys are here!

I have to say I love nursing Finn, my youngest (16 months). Man he is so into nursing it cracks me up! Should I be worried that he absolutely adores nursing and rubbing Mommy's arm and side and looking at the mole on my shoulder? We have no schedule but I know the little pooper nurses like 20 times a day!


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momuveight2B* 
I'll be 43 in August. I am nursing my 4.5 year old and will be getting a new baby for my birthday! My due date is August 24th amd my birthday on the 21st. I am also mama to six older children. On July 2nd I will celebrate 27 years of motherhood and breastfeeding. I plan to still be nursing when I am 47/48.


----------



## torio (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi. Nice thread. I'm 42, nursing 1 month old boy/girl twins. I can't count how many times they nurse because one session seems to flow into the next, often w/o a break. I love it though. My little cubs have found their hands and now are into holding their ears while they nurse. Too cute.

All you moms in the 40s club rock!!!

ps. my mom has a friend who had her first child (and nursed her) at 53. She's in her 80s now. It was a surprise pregnancy, but perfectly healthy pregnancy and baby.


----------



## sbandjsmom (Mar 19, 2007)

I'll be 40 in September, and am nursing a 7.5 week old (2 weeks adjusted). It has been harder this time around (dd nursed until she was 3yrs 2 months, she's 6.5 now) but it's because he was a premie, not my age.

-Michelle


----------



## AlohaMommy (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm 43 and just had my dc#2 a week a go. Trying to bf but having supply issues.


----------



## Kerlowyn (Mar 15, 2002)

Whoohoo! A group for me!

I'm 44 years old, been nursing for the last 4.5 years. Right now though, only 2.5 year old DD is nursing, not DS2. DS1 nursed too, till he was 3, but that feels like a lifetime ago









AlohaMommy







Sending you abundant milk vibes!!!


----------



## Calidris (Apr 17, 2004)

Gimme a week and I'll be there with you ladies







My birthday is next Thursday.


----------



## loree (May 19, 2004)

Way to go mamas! WOW, it's nice to be part of this "club" as IRL I know of no mamas over 40 currently nursing. BTW, I'm 42 with a 6 month old.


----------



## momuveight2B (Mar 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlohaMommy* 
I'm 43 and just had my dc#2 a week a go. Trying to bf but having supply issues.









How can we help?


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kerlowyn* 
Whoohoo! A group for me!

I'm 44 years old, been nursing for the last 4.5 years. Right now though, only 2.5 year old DD is nursing, not DS2. DS1 nursed too, till he was 3, but that feels like a lifetime ago









AlohaMommy







Sending you abundant milk vibes!!!









Nice to meet you!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlohaMommy* 
I'm 43 and just had my dc#2 a week a go. Trying to bf but having supply issues.









Yes, how can we help? I always used bedrest (a week or more if you need to) and tons of water/tea and snuggle time with nekkid baby and mama. Those snuggly cozy hormones seemed to help things get flowing.

I basically stopped everything until milk supply went up.


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loree* 
Way to go mamas! WOW, it's nice to be part of this "club" as IRL I know of no mamas over 40 currently nursing. BTW, I'm 42 with a 6 month old.

Me neither!

... but I AM IRL... I am not fake, ya' know.


----------



## lrpurro (Jun 2, 2006)

Hello All,

It's great to see this thread!

I turned 40 in November and DD was born 1/27/07! Her big brother is 24 years old this year! I am a WOH mom and DD gets nursed on demand when I'm home and expressed mama's milk in a bottle when I'm at work.

What a rockin' group of "older" moms!

Lisa


----------



## Calidris (Apr 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beansavi* 
Me neither!

... but I AM IRL... I am not fake, ya' know.










Of course you are. You're all my imaginary friends, i made you all up. All 50K or whatever MDC membership is.


----------



## timneh_mom (Jun 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlohaMommy* 
I'm 43 and just had my dc#2 a week a go. Trying to bf but having supply issues.









Can you tell us what's happening? There are SO many experienced mamas here... I know at least one of us will be able to help..


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Calidris* 
Of course you are. You're all my imaginary friends, i made you all up. All 50K or whatever MDC membership is.


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lrpurro* 
Hello All,

It's great to see this thread!

I turned 40 in November and DD was born 1/27/07! Her big brother is 24 years old this year! I am a WOH mom and DD gets nursed on demand when I'm home and expressed mama's milk in a bottle when I'm at work.

What a rockin' group of "older" moms!

Lisa

24 years apart, heh? Rock on!

Hey, my third (Finn) was born 1/28/06!

Nice to meet you.

Bean


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *timneh_mom* 
Can you tell us what's happening? There are SO many experienced mamas here... I know at least one of us will be able to help..









:

Maybe we should PM her and remind her to come back here...


----------



## Verygoddess (Jun 18, 2006)

Im 40 today and nursing a 7mon old. Its great to know Im not the only "advance maternal age" mom who wanted to do it all again. We have three older boys 12,10,7. Its especially gratifying to see women older than I still having babies since we are all so in love with this one we want another.

Jennifer


----------



## Shahbazin (Aug 3, 2006)

Glad to find this thread! I'll be 40 this Sept., am currently nursing my 13 month old, & have another due w/in the next 3 weeks







Tandem nursing, here we come!


----------



## Celticqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

My MIL is 43 and breastfeeding her 12th child. And healthy as a jaybird.


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Verygoddess* 
Im 40 today and nursing a 7mon old. Its great to know Im not the only "advance maternal age" mom who wanted to do it all again. We have three older boys 12,10,7. Its especially gratifying to see women older than I still having babies since we are all so in love with this one we want another.

Jennifer

Happy Birthday!







:







:







:







:







:

Don't you just love that term? (Advanced Maternal Age?)


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shahbazin* 
Glad to find this thread! I'll be 40 this Sept., am currently nursing my 13 month old, & have another due w/in the next 3 weeks







Tandem nursing, here we come!
















:








Wow! That is fantastic! This thread is really showing how many great, strong Mamas MDC has on board! Nice to meet you.


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mommyofwills* 
My MIL is 43 and breastfeeding her 12th child. And healthy as a jaybird.









WoW!


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Happy July, 40+ Mamas!


----------



## Mama2ABCD (Jun 14, 2003)

today i am honored to officially join this club!


----------



## mykidsteacher (Apr 10, 2007)

Hey all you rockin' mamas! I'm 42 1/2 and nursing my almost 7 mo. (right now as a matter of fact







).

I've had supply issues this time, but am managing it with lots of water, fenugreek (3 capsules 3 x/day), and flax oil (3 capsules, 3 X/day).

DD has several food intolerances, so the elimination diet has also wreaked havoc on my supply. But we are perservering, and doing fine.

I weaned all my others just after a year, but am planning on letting her go as long as she wants. We're also hoping for more, so tandeming may be in my future, if God provides.

I'm awed that there are so many of us.


----------



## mamaliss (Sep 25, 2003)

Well I had my last baby at 42 , and by the time you read this I will have turned .................................. 50 !


----------



## being (Jul 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kirstie* 
today i am honored to officially join this club!

















: : Kirstie!!

Be


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mykidsteacher* 

I'm awed that there are so many of us.

Me, too!







...and grateful. hello to all of you new mamas who recently chimed in in the last week or so.

Thanks for sharing about the ways to help when there are supply issues. I find it interesting that you, and all of us, have had no supply issues related to maternal age.

Sweet!


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamaliss* 
Well I had my last baby at 42 , and by the time you read this I will have turned .................................. 50 !


----------



## mamaliss (Sep 25, 2003)

Thank you!!


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Did you *old broads* have a nice 4th of July?









This one did.


----------



## mykidsteacher (Apr 10, 2007)

Yep. We actually got to have our fireworks on the 4th this year. We live on a farm, and the past 3 years have been too dry to even think about setting off something that could spark a grass fire. But not this year!

I even nursed dd through some of them. She loved watching the pretty sparkles.


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mykidsteacher* 
Yep. We actually got to have our fireworks on the 4th this year. We live on a farm, and the past 3 years have been too dry to even think about setting off something that could spark a grass fire. But not this year!

I even nursed dd through some of them. She loved watching the pretty sparkles.

That sounds like fun! We saw a few but my toddler was a little too freaked out by it...and I was pooped at that point! So we hit the road.


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Today, mommies, I would love to not nurse ds one single time.... not have my nipples stand up and salute every three hours, regardless of location... and um...sleep thru the night in the same position, snoring my arse off!


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Going on vacation, Mamas. Hope you and your families have a nice week!

Smiles,
Bean


----------



## being (Jul 31, 2005)

Bean,

Hope you all have a great vacation!


----------



## cheeselady (Apr 7, 2007)

I just found this group and am I glad! I'm 44 and nursing a 10 month old. I had my first at 40 (what a gift!) and nursed him up until 6 weeks before his brother was born. So... I've been either pg or nursing for about 4 1/2 years. Wow.

I would love to have another, but with nursing on demand I'm not sure if my body will agree.

Good to meet all of you!


----------



## oldermom (Jan 6, 2007)

Add me to the list! I had my dd at 41 and ds at 43, whom I am currently nursing. My 45th birthday is next month. No problem with conception or milk supply - I'm really lucky. When my dh (then my bf) proposed to me at 40, I thought I wouldn't be able to give him children and was happily and speedily proven wrong!

I don't think I have the energy for more than 2, however. For me, that may be the downside of starting late at this.

BTW, anyone out there need reading glasses?!!

Oldermom


----------



## CathMac (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oldermom* 
...
I don't think I have the energy for more than 2, however. For me, that may be the downside of starting late at this.

BTW, anyone out there need reading glasses?!! ...

I had my first a couple of months after I turned 39 and my second a couple of months before I turned 41. To mix the biological clock metaphor with a sports metaphor I think of DD1 as the buzzer beater that put me into overtime. Theoretically I could have one more before I turn 45 but I don't think I have it in me. Aside from the issues of time, energy and money we have a small 2 bedroom house, which is just big enough for 2 girls to share a room.

As far as reading glasses, I'm so nearsighted I'm farsighted, and I've been using my glasses for reading since middle school or so. However, I find that for fine print I need to take my glasses off and look very closely. So I may need bi-focals soon. Horrors!
~Cath


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Hi guys! Back early after one day at the lake cuz my SIL is having my niece. Yay! I am going to be her "lactation consultant".

Quote:


Originally Posted by *being* 







Bean,

Hope you all have a great vacation!









Thank you!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cheeselady* 
I just found this group and am I glad! I'm 44 and nursing a 10 month old. I had my first at 40 (what a gift!) and nursed him up until 6 weeks before his brother was born. So... I've been either pg or nursing for about 4 1/2 years. Wow.

I would love to have another, but with nursing on demand I'm not sure if my body will agree.

Good to meet all of you!

Nice to meet you, too! I feel the same about the nursing on demand thing right now... that's all I can handle!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *oldermom* 
Add me to the list! I had my dd at 41 and ds at 43, whom I am currently nursing. My 45th birthday is next month. No problem with conception or milk supply - I'm really lucky. When my dh (then my bf) proposed to me at 40, I thought I wouldn't be able to give him children and was happily and speedily proven wrong!

I don't think I have the energy for more than 2, however. For me, that may be the downside of starting late at this.

BTW, anyone out there need reading glasses?!!

Oldermom

Wow! Nice to meet you and way to go! And, um, yep. I wear reading glasses!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *CathMac* 
I had my first a couple of months after I turned 39 and my second a couple of months before I turned 41. To mix the biological clock metaphor with a sports metaphor I think of DD1 as the buzzer beater that put me into overtime. Theoretically I could have one more before I turn 45 but I don't think I have it in me. Aside from the issues of time, energy and money we have a small 2 bedroom house, which is just big enough for 2 girls to share a room.

As far as reading glasses, I'm so nearsighted I'm farsighted, and I've been using my glasses for reading since middle school or so. However, I find that for fine print I need to take my glasses off and look very closely. So I may need bi-focals soon. Horrors!
~Cath









Like the sports analogy. NTMY!


----------



## Verygoddess (Jun 18, 2006)

I finally wandered back here and was wondering if ya'll are still nursing? We are still going strong at 14 months.

Jennifer


----------



## StillForest (Nov 27, 2001)

I think that we just finished in the past couple of months.... DD was six and a few months and I'm 47 ;-). I'd thought that the end of nursing might be dramatic but she just very gradually tapered off and suddenly it had been a couple of months since she last nursed. I don't even know when she last nursed.







She told DH a couple of weeks ago that she was done nursing.

I'm thinking that we'll do something to celebrate and remember our nursing relationship sometime soon. The last time we celebrated the "end of nursing," she nursed a week later


----------



## Mama2ABCD (Jun 14, 2003)

i've had two wean in the last 5 mos. the oldest was done towards the end of aug, and the 2nd hasn't nursed at all this new year.
just nursing two right now and that feels much better. i think i got a good few more years to go.


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Verygoddess* 
I finally wandered back here and was wondering if ya'll are still nursing? We are still going strong at 14 months.

Jennifer

Hey y'all!

Finn is still going strong-I mean STRONG- and he will be *two* in a few days. WHEW! I am goin on 41...

I still have not had a period. This is the longest of all three of mine... do ya' think maybe I could just go straight to menopause and skip ever having any more?


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StillForest* 
I think that we just finished in the past couple of months.... DD was six and a few months and I'm 47 ;-). I'd thought that the end of nursing might be dramatic but she just very gradually tapered off and suddenly it had been a couple of months since she last nursed. I don't even know when she last nursed.







She told DH a couple of weeks ago that she was done nursing.

I'm thinking that we'll do something to celebrate and remember our nursing relationship sometime soon. The last time we celebrated the "end of nursing," she nursed a week later









Wow, you rock! Let's talk more about that right of passage fro weaning. Maybe you should make a thread about it?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama2ABCD* 
i've had two wean in the last 5 mos. the oldest was done towards the end of aug, and the 2nd hasn't nursed at all this new year.
just nursing two right now and that feels much better. i think i got a good few more years to go.

You were nursin 4 before? You go girl!


----------



## Daffodil (Aug 30, 2003)

Still nursing here. DS is almost 26 months, and I still haven't gotten my period. With DD, it came back right around the time she turned 2. I'm almost 46 - still a bit young for menopause, I think.


----------



## mom2jasper (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm 42, pregnant and due any day (EDD was 1/19) I nursed my son Jasper until he self-weaned during my pregnancy at 2.75 years old. He's still very attached to his "nannies" and I wouldn't be surprised if he gave it another go when his brother arrives.


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Daffodil* 
Still nursing here. DS is almost 26 months, and I still haven't gotten my period. With DD, it came back right around the time she turned 2. I'm almost 46 - still a bit young for menopause, I think.

Well that is good to hear. I have never gone this long without a period. All in all it has been three years almost...but then again,my 2yo is the most voracious nurser of all my kids...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2jasper* 
I'm 42, pregnant and due any day (EDD was 1/19) I nursed my son Jasper until he self-weaned during my pregnancy at 2.75 years old. He's still very attached to his "nannies" and I wouldn't be surprised if he gave it another go when his brother arrives.

Especially with all that newborn milkflow! Good for you!


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

Hey, I belong here.

I'm 42 and will be 43 on February 9. Terran is not quite 8 days old and loves to nurse. His big brother is 16 years old and his big sister is almost 19. She self-weaned and I kind of accidentally encourage ds1 to wean. Both of them nursed past toddlerhood.


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noordinaryspider* 
Hey, I belong here.

I'm 42 and will be 43 on February 9. Terran is not quite 8 days old and loves to nurse. His big brother is 16 years old and his big sister is almost 19. She self-weaned and I kind of accidentally encourage ds1 to wean. Both of them nursed past toddlerhood.

Welcome! ...and congratulations on your new baby!







I am so happy each time I meet a new mama over 40 here !


----------



## Verygoddess (Jun 18, 2006)

We are still nursing at 21 mons and no plans on my part to stop anytime soon.


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

My almost seven month old is still exclusively breastfed and I really don't think he's going to be an early weaner.


----------



## CathMac (Jan 10, 2006)

If DD2 nurses as long as DD1 then I could still be nursing when I'm 44, maybe even.
~Cath


----------



## being (Jul 31, 2005)

I just turned 44 and continue to nurse my 3.5 y.o dd.


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

I am 42 (will be 43 November 4th) and I am nursing my 3 month old. My 2nd child finished nursing October 31st at 21 months old.


----------



## Kerlowyn (Mar 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kerlowyn* 
Whoohoo! A group for me!

I'm 44 years old, been nursing for the last 4.5 years. Right now though, only 2.5 year old DD is nursing, not DS2. DS1 nursed too, till he was 3, but that feels like a lifetime ago










Quoting myself here from a year ago








DD weaned 2 weeks after my 45th birthday. Never did I ever think I would be having babies in my 40's, let alone nursing at 45.

Hooray for all of you still nursing!







:


----------



## athansor (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm going to be 41 in two weeks, and am now nursing my 3 month old. If he's like his big brother, we'll be nursing for a long time!


----------



## StillForest (Nov 27, 2001)

Wow! Haven't seen this thread in over a year. I nursed DD till she was 6 and I was 47..... Loved every minute of it!


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

never seen this thread. im 40 and bf'ing my 2.5 yo. new baby due in oct.


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CathMac* 
If DD2 nurses as long as DD1 then I could still be nursing when I'm 44, maybe even.
~Cath

holy crapolly, i'll be 49 when ds2 weans if he nurses as long as big sis did! If he can hold out a few weeks longer, I can start the "lactating 50+ year olds" thread!









I weaned my first son and deeply regret it so this boy is going as long as he wants.


----------



## Materfamilias (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi! I'm 43 and just had my first birth. Now I'm in this club! I guess I could be nursing til I'm 50. I turn 44 in Sept.


----------

